# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Vjehrra dhe marrëdhënia e saj me nusen në një martesë...

## Mina

Dihet qe  raporti vjeherr-nuse eshte problematik. Ne shume diskutime degjon te flitet me duf dhe pasion per vjehrren. Pse ndodh kjo? Deshiroj te mos kthehet kjo teme ne arene ku te ndeshen ashper mendimet , por gjithkush te mund te prononcohet me nje mendim llogjik te paster. Do te doja te dija se c`rol luan ai qe qendron midis ketij raporti dhe si mund te zbuten keqkuptimet.

----------


## Estella

Nje mbasdite kur kam hyre ne #Shqiperia kam pare dike me Nikun "Do Vras Vjerren"..... Kam qeshur kaq shume dhe biles e kam pyetur pse e ke vene kete emer? Ajo me eshte pergjigjur, sepse eshte e lige.



per mendimin tim do te thoja se mungon kumunikimi nepermjet njera tjetres.
N.q.s nusja ben dicka ajo ne vend qe tja thote ne sy, dhe ti thote me fal por me kete qe the apo bere me ofendove, ajo shkon dhe ja thote djalit.
te njejten gje ben edhe nusja, n.q.s vjerra i thote dicka apo ben dicka qe nuk i pelqen ajo shkon dhe ja thote burrit te vet.
Mjerr burri...sdi se c'fare te beje.
Per mendimin tim qe te dyja kane faj edhe vjerra edhe nusja. te gjitha problemet dhe argumentat apo mos pelqimet duhet ti zgjedhin me njera tjetren. Mes tyre duhet te kete transparence. N.Q.S kjo egziston nuk ka pse te mos shkojne vjerrat me nuset.

Per mendimin tim nje mashkull asnjehere te mos luaje rolin e ures, po ti thote edhe te emes edhe te shoqes zgjidheni me njera tjetren cka keni.

----------


## Estella

Do ju jap nje shembull. E jeme e djalit gjithnje e meson nusen se si ti rrisi dhe edukoje femijet.
Faktikisht ajo e ka gabim kete, sepse fundja se fundit femijet jane te sajet dhe ajo e di fare mire se si duhet te edukoje dhe rrisi femijet e vet. Kjo e drejte i jepet prinderve te femijes dhe jo gjyshit dhe gjyshes.

ne nje rast te tille ato bejne llafe me njera tjetren dhe aty lind  sherri.
per te shmanug sherrin ne nje kontradite te tille nusja thjesht mund te thote: Mama, te faleminderit per keshillat por ne te njejten kohe dua te te them dicka. Une te respektoj dhe falenderoj per keshillen por ti duhet te kuptosh une jam martuar me djalin tend....nje person qe ka qene dikur femije dhe eshte rritur nga ty. Perderisa une jam martuar me te e vleresoj punen tende, dhe e shoh kete tek djali yt.
N.q.s me konsideron si nje nene me ler edhe mua te kryej ate detyre qe ti ke kryer vite me pare. Dhe ja me keto fjale le tja mbylle gojen vjerres dhe te mos i leri shkas qe te beje llafe te te zihet.

Nejse mo se e zgjata se nuk jam as nuse dhe as vjerre. vetem doja te shtoja se kjo varet nga komunikimi qe kane me njera tjetren.

----------


## Mina

Estella te falenderoj per pergjigjen por nuk eshte aq e thjeshte dhe nuk mund te kete receta sjelljeje sepse karakteret jane aq te ndryshem dhe cdokush ka specifiken e vet ne tip. Une njoh vjehrra qe u thone nuseve" me more djalin". A eshte normale kjo? Nuk mund t`i shkelesh ligjet e natyres kaq shemtuar. Kjo menyre te shprehuri me duket se ka te beje me nje xhelozi patologjike te pakurueshme. Sado e urte te jete nusja eshte e pamundur te pajtohet me kete mendim. Ajo ka lene nje nene per te gjetur nje tjeter. Pse te mos e beje edhe kjo nene nusen te ndihet si femije ne shtepine e re. Nusja nuk e ka kurre eksperiencen e vjehrres, sado e shkolluar te jete por edhe vjehrra ka qene dikur nuse. Une mendoj se djali eshte rregullator duke i gjetur vendin te dyjave pa i cenuar ne dinjitet. Disa nena mendojne se kane te drejten per te bere ligjin dhe per te urdheruar ne shtepi te djalit pa marre ne konsiderate pasojat qe sjellin ne kete familje. A e dini nje gje: disa nuse thone" Per inat te sime vjehrre shkoj e fle me mullixhine". Ka edhe vjehrra qe thone "Per inat te sime re, futa djalin tim ne dhe".

----------


## beba e logel

Ok po them edhe une mendimin tim,
per mua vjehrra dua qe te jete nje "aleatja ime kunder te vetmit qe te dyja e duam shume".......
Nuk e di por nuk besoj qe nje dite une te kem kontradikta me mamin e njeriut me te rendesishem ne bote per mua.
Uroj qe te dyja te jemi aq inteligjente sa te mos ia komplikojme jeten atij qe na lidh neve te dyjave.

Ciao te xhisheve nga beba e logel.

----------


## oktapodi

Per inat te vjerres do shkoj ta beje me mullixhiun.

----------


## Estella

Mina po te me kishte thene vjerra mua dicka te tille (nuk kam vjerre), do ti pergjigjesha keshtu.
E para djalin nuk ta morra une, po me morri ai mua dhe une ate. e dyta, une e dua ate sa e do ti por ne nje menyre tjeter, jo me dashurine e nenes, kjo sdiskutohet. pastaj ti duhet te krenohesh qe ke nje djale kaq te mire dhe jo te me thuash ma morre djalin. Djali eshte perseri i yti, kur ti dhembi *****  "o nene" do bertasi. So parandaj te lutem mos me lendo me keshtu sepse, perkundrazi une po te respektoj cka ti ke sjelle ne jete me aq mundim.
haja koken me te mirre vjerres, dhe mos harro ti hedhesh valumin kur i shpi kafen qe ta trullosesh dhe mos degjoje zhurme....hahahahahahaha. trullose mi dreq se nuk e gjen gje vjerren jo.............Hahahahahahaha

----------


## rrufiani

Se pari pershendetje dhe teme interesante,kam deshire te them dy fjale thjesht e sakte,se pari mardheniet vjerre-nuse mendoj se kane qene problematike gjate gjithe ekzistences se njerezimit dhe nuk mendoj se jane te pranishme vetem ne vendin tone,aty kane qene me te theksuara duke qene se familja eshte me e forte dhe e lidhur,pikerisht ketu dua te kapem qe te jap mendimin tim,ky eshte nje raport qe nuk perfshin vetem keto dy gra dhe egot e tyre,por krejtesisht familjen,ky raport ne te dy rastet qofte i mire,apo i keq mund te shkaktoje ne nje mosmarreveshje ose marreveshje mes gjithe pjesetareve te familjes.Sikur une te isha djali ne mes do i beja te dyja te ndiheshin keq nese do me flisnin per njera-tjetren,kujtdo qe te me fliste per tjetren do i thoja se si eshte e mundur kjo gje, duke qene se tjetra flet me kaq respekt dhe dashuri per ty,mendoj se edhe dashuria midis ketyre te dyjave ekziston,jeta jep prova plot ku te dyja nuk bejne dot pa njera-tjetren,aq sa duam edhe nenat tona te gjithe e dime qe edhe me to kemi konflikte ndonje here,jane mardhenie qe duan shume perkushtim,dhe me beso po te mendosh se nje dite do ndiesh mall per kete person kur te mos ndodhet me,do jesh me qete dhe do e duash me shume.

----------


## Pelasgian

MOSMARREVESHJET FILLOJNE ENDE PA U TAKUAR KETO DY FEMRA

Keto dy femra i perkasin gjeneratave te ndryshme. Pra sjelljet shoqerore te ketyre dy gjeneratave ndryshon dukshem.

Per vjehren ajo qe eshte e drejte, sepse ishte e drejte per nje kohe te gjate, eshte jo forte e drejte per te rene. Tash kohet kane ndryshuar.

Te dyjat kane te drejte, por vete fillimi i i ballafaqimit te ketyre dy botekuptimeve te ndryshme shkaketon ate urrejtjen fillestare, qe per fate te keqe vazhdone si e till per nje kohe shume te gjate.


Me nderime,

----------


## beba e logel

Mosmarrveshjet fillojne ende pa u takuar kjo eshte e vertete por une mendoj qe kjo ndodh jo aq sepse ato i perkasin 2 gjeneratave te ndryshme por me shume per faktin se heshtur dhe ndoshta edhe pa e kuptuar ato vete luftojne per dashurine e nje personi qe te dyja e dyan shume.
Ekziston nje si tip "xhelozie"por e pakuptimte se ai i do te dyja shume por ne 2 menyra te ndryshme.
   Ciao nga beba e logel.

----------


## Pelasgian

Beba e logel

Sa shume ke te drejte.

Ti nuk do te kesh problem me vjehrren tende, sado e vogel qe je.

Madheshtia jote eshte ne mendje, e kjo eshte e pakrahasueshme.

----------


## sy_jeshilja

Une vjerren e kam shume te mire,  :perqeshje:  
Ralle ndodh kjo po, per mendimin tim jane shume ane qe ndikojne ne krijimin e marredhenieve vjerre -nuse,s'dua te zgjatem shume se do duhen nete dimri qe te analizosh cdo faktor e prape nuk nxjerr ndonje perfundim, po vetem konkluzione te ditura nga te gjithe
 Merrni shpi me vete dhe takoheni vjerren nje here ne muaj, dhe jeni ne rregull, bile do ti thoni burrit "me mori malli per tet eme "

----------


## beba e logel

Falemindelit Pelasgian,
edhe une keshtu mendoj se nuk do kem probleme asnjehere me vjehrren time se une nuk dua qe "ai"djali i vjehrres qe une do dua shume te jete keq.
Ciao, Beba e logel.

----------


## Laura78

cdo gje varet nga ne... Une mendoj se nuk ka vjeherr te keqe po qe nusja e mire (normalisht ka edhe raste kur te bjen e keqe sado sillesh mire me te)... Marredheniet nuse-vjeherr varen nga te dyja... Nqs une si nuse do sillem mire me vjehrren besoj se ashtu do sillet edhe ajo me mua... Ne kete raport ka ndikim edhe burri i nuses ose djali i vjehrres... Ai duhet te jete rregullator i marredhenieve mes nuses-nenes (vjehrres)

p.s. une dua te kem vjeherr, sepse s'do e kem obligim gjithe shtepine... o do m'i ruaj femite, o do bej nje dreke etc etc... Mbase si nenen time s'mund ta dua por do mundohem te arrij nje raport sa me familjar dhe sa me te kendshem.

----------


## xhensila86

_shumicen e femrave gjeja e pare qe i shqetson kur mendojne per martesen jane grindjet qe do kene me vjehrren,problemet qe do ju sjelli ne mardhenie me burrin.si do silleni?po ju djemt cpozicion do mbani ne kte rast?_

----------


## Nyx

o Xhensila mi goce se m'ke mek se qeshuri kur pash ket temen qe ke hap
..........................
e para nje her qe jo vetem vjerren po dhe vjerrin ti respektosh se kan ber koken e "shpirtit" ke po ndan jeten... e dyta ti goce prinder po le e prinder do gjesh atje ku t'shkosh... pastaj mendo icik sikur ajo nusja vllait tend t'sillej keq me prinderit e tu si do ndiheshe ti?
dhe e fundit per aq experience sa kam djemte kurre nuk te ven as ty, as mua, asnje para nenave te tyre... kshuqe flije mendjen nqs nuk i ke mire punet me vjerren nuk i ke as me burrin

ps: m'fal qe tu drejtova kaq direkt, po vertet mu duk shum naive pytja qe ke ber.

----------


## Bejbi

Kjo teme qe ka hapur XHensila eshte nje teme e perditshme per mua dhe meriton te diskutohet dhe nuk mund te them qe eshte naive
per mendimin tim vjehrra ka vendin e vet dhe nuk ka pse ta marrim me frike kete gje
ka vjehrra te mira por ka dhe te keqija rendesi ka qe te shkojme mire me djalin e vjehrres,se cfare thote vjehhra bej nje sy qorr dhe nje vesh te shurdher

----------


## shoku_tanku

Do ta mbys....me perqafime kuptohet :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fieri_girl

> Kjo teme qe ka hapur XHensila eshte nje teme e perditshme per mua dhe meriton te diskutohet dhe nuk mund te them qe eshte naive
> per mendimin tim vjehrra ka vendin e vet dhe nuk ka pse ta marrim me frike kete gje
> ka vjehrra te mira por ka dhe te keqija rendesi ka qe te shkojme mire me djalin e vjehrres,se cfare thote vjehhra bej nje sy qorr dhe nje vesh te shurdher


Ta mbeshtes plotesisht mendimin,

----------


## xhensila86

sado te mira te jen vjehrrat ato jan pak xheloze ndaj nuseve.per arsye se ju duket sikur ju marrin dashurine e djalit,sikur djemt i lene pasdore,ky eshte dhe shkaku i grindjeve.gjithashtu e di qe smund ti fusim te gjitha ne nje thes.

----------

